# EOS-1D X Mark II to Shoot 14fps? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 8, 2015)

```
We’re not getting the feeling that an announcement for the EOS-1D X Mark II is imminent, details for the new DSLR are still very scarce.</p>
<p>We are told that the frame rate is going to be 14fps in full RAW mode. That frame rate with the rumored brand new 24mp sensor will be quite the accomplishment.</p>
<p>We’re also hearing that the LCD on the camera will get an “upgrade” over the current EOS-1D X, though nothing specific was shared with us.</p>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2015)

Any word on the 6D mark II? more interested in that camera than 1D-X.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 8, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Any word on the 6D mark II? more interested in that camera than 1D-X.



Nothing beyond what's showing up on the forums, I doubt we see a 6D2 before the new flagship full frame cameras.


----------



## Proscribo (Aug 8, 2015)

Or the possible SL1 replacement. Wasn't there a rumor that a new camera would be announced on 14th day or something? Anyhow 14fps sounds ok, I think they start to have problems with the mirror flipping faster than that, data can be handled of course.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 8, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... rumored brand new 24mp sensor ...


I hope that this time this sensor will be shared between 1DX2 and 5D4. 
I do not see any real reason for Canon to have 4 different FF sensors.

This would bring Canon more synergy and lower development costs. 
And I don't see any reason that 24 MP might not be enough for 5D3 and future 5D4 users.
The others might get the 5DS/R.


----------



## RGF (Aug 8, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ... rumored brand new 24mp sensor ...
> ...



I can envision at least 4 FF sensors

1DX M2 - 24 MP. Work horse for sports and wild life photographers.
5Ds (R) - 51 MP. Ultra high resolution.
5D M4 - 28-30 MP. General purpose camera. Don't see keep the sensor the same resolution as current model. Canon will need to do something new here if they want to create excitement around the new model
5DH - 18 MP. Very high DR camera. 
6D M2 - 24 MP. Perhaps recycle 1DX M2 sensor, of course crippled.


----------



## erjlphoto (Aug 8, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on the 6D mark II? more interested in that camera than 1D-X.
> ...



I've had them since introduced and they are still great cameras. Cheap now too!


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2015)

Admittedly, my interest in the 1Dx is purely academic – I don't expect to ever be able to afford one and I don't really _need_ one.

But, it is interesting to see what Canon is considering for its flagship, as I think it can offer some hints down the line. The 5DIII is where I am at and where I expect to be for quite some time. 

Honestly, for me, I would like to see Canon reverse the relative positioning of the sensor between the 6D and 5D – Give the 5DIV an even more excellent low-light sensor at about 22 mp and then give the 6D a 24-28 mp sensor. If you want high resolution, then buy the 5Ds. Realistically, I doubt that would happen because they won't want to give the 5DIV a sensor that performs better than the 1Dx. 

As a second choice, letting the 1Dx and 5D share the same sensor would make sense.

Canon has never hesitated to let its APS-C cameras share the same sensors (7D and virtually everything else; 70D and 7DII; etc.) So, alternatively, letting the 5DIV and 1DxII share the same sensor would be consistent. There are plenty of other ways to differentiate the two. 

If they bump the 5DIV sensor up above 24mp and sacrifice low-light performance, they won't be selling me another 5D. I simply have to have the high ISO performance. Fortunately, I suspect there are a lot of others in my position (photojournalists, wedding shooters, event shooters, etc.) so I don't seem them changing the winning formula. 

A 7DII-like autofocus, an extra frame or two in frame rate, dual-pixel autofocus and call it a day. Nice add-ons would be touch screen; usable wi-fi; GPS, 4K.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 8, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Canon has never hesitated to let its APS-C cameras share the same sensors (7D and virtually everything else; 70D and 7DII; etc.) So, alternatively, letting the 5DIV and 1DxII share the same sensor would be consistent. There are plenty of other ways to differentiate the two.



Speaking of which, I really wish they would put the 5Ds sensor in a 1D body. A true 1DsMkIII successor would still be ideal for me (except maybe shooting at 7fps or more instead of five).
Yes the 5Ds basically is everything that the 1DsMkIII was, except for the battery, built in grip, shutter life, etc...


----------



## Gino (Aug 8, 2015)

24MP and 14fps sounds great to me, as long as they are able to give us a nice size buffer for full RAW files! 

Give us easy to see red illuminated focus points in the viewfinder in all autofocus modes, and backlit buttons on the back of the camera, and I'd be very happy.

Also, I hope Canon was able to reduce the body weight a little...I'm hoping the body weight, with battery, is under 1,300g.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 8, 2015)

Ultra-high quality 7k video at 14fps ;D.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 8, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> This would bring Canon more synergy and lower development costs.
> And I don't see any reason that 24 MP might not be enough for 5D3 and future 5D4 users.
> The others might get the 5DS/R.



Not going to a new fab means they already have low sensor costs in the sense that they haven't invested a ton of money on that scale into it for ages.
Now you want them to spend even less?
24MP isn't bad, but you don't get the reach for wildlife or quite the landscape cropping ability, etc. There is the 5Ds, but I mean.... old DR and no 4k etc. and it's not a fast action machine either so A7R II at that point.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 8, 2015)

9VIII said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has never hesitated to let its APS-C cameras share the same sensors (7D and virtually everything else; 70D and 7DII; etc.) So, alternatively, letting the 5DIV and 1DxII share the same sensor would be consistent. There are plenty of other ways to differentiate the two.
> ...


EOS 1Ds-R: 
50MP at 6fps
Dual CFast 2.0
1/500s sync-speed
Built-in Radio Transmitter


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 8, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > This would bring Canon more synergy and lower development costs.
> ...


"brand new" seems to mean "investing in new fab", doesn't it?



> 24MP isn't bad, but you don't get the reach for wildlife or quite the landscape cropping ability, etc.


What do you gain from circulated 28 MP of whatever fab over (possibly) great new 24MP?
Some 17% in pure numbers but at which quality?

If you'd asked me 4 years ago if I'd like to have the 22MP 5D3 chip or the 18MP 1DX chip in my 5D3 I'd have told you the answer right away. 



> There is the 5Ds, but I mean.... old DR and no 4k etc. and it's not a fast action machine either so A7R II at that point.


Feel free to do or wish whatever you like. 
But seeing Canons actions lately please don't expect the 5D4 to be the 1DX/D810/A7R II hybrid a lot out there want it to be. 
Canon has a totally different view of the market than some "experts" around here. 
And it seems to be strange, but they seem to earn money with that - at least more than Sonikon


----------



## davidmurray (Aug 8, 2015)

From my perspective, ultimately what I want is a camera that I can use to capture the best quality images.

To my way of thinking that means good low light performance, good dynamic range, and sensor resolution that can take advantage of the Canon lenses I've got.

Everything else would be gumph.

High frames per second would be nice for situations where the subject is moving quickly, but not necessary for most circumstances.

Canon's camera ergonomics are already excellent.

The ability to access quickly used settings is already excellent.

So, as I see it, it's all about the sensor:
DR
High ISO image quality
Resolution to take more advantage of Canon glass

Meaningful improvements to those 3 key capabilities would see me letting the moths out of my wallet, and see the 5D once again the high tide mark for camera excellence.

By "meaningful" I mean a combination of improvements that results in an overall improvement in resulting image quality. I'm happy to leave the specifics of doing that to the experts in Canon and look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## RGF (Aug 8, 2015)

Gino said:


> 24MP and 14fps sounds great to me, as long as they are able to give us a nice size buffer for full RAW files!
> 
> Give us easy to see red illuminated focus points in the viewfinder in all autofocus modes, and backlit buttons on the back of the camera, and I'd be very happy.
> 
> Also, I hope Canon was able to reduce the body weight a little...I'm hoping the body weight, with battery, is under 1,300g.



50 frame buffer


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 9, 2015)

No matter what this camera turns out to be, I'm a cheerleader. I'll not be able to get one... but I'll be happy for those who can!


----------



## Proscribo (Aug 9, 2015)

dilbert said:


> This is Canon's product naming problem.
> 
> If Canon were to introduce another FF DSLR at a lower price than the 6D, what does it get called?


8D? About the same price as 7DII or cheaper and nowhere near the features of 7DII, but with a FF sensor. Or just keep 6D in the product line.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 9, 2015)

One please.


----------



## Proscribo (Aug 9, 2015)

dilbert said:


> This is Canon's problem.
> 
> They've marketed their FF cameras as being "higher up" than crop.
> 
> ...


I still don't see why they couldn't make a 8D FF camera, or just keep selling 6D.

However they are running out of names at this pace, there's only 80D and 90D left in the XXD line for example.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Really, the 6D is not superior to the 7D but it is FF so it needs to be "better" than 7.



Interesting. So the fact that the 6D has a better _sensor_ than the 7D doesn't automatically mean the 6D is a better *camera*? I wonder where else that concept might apply? :


----------



## tpatana (Aug 9, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Really, the 6D is not superior to the 7D but it is FF so it needs to be "better" than 7.
> ...



It's how you use it.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 9, 2015)

I'd be more impressed with 24 full frame images per second, even at 18MP, but I don't think Canon can do that with a mirror flopping around. It's time for Canon to show the world what a professional mirrorless camera should be.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 9, 2015)

I would add to your wish list, faster and more accurate focusing system for wildlife and sports, and this would be a real dream camera that would be hard to pass by (by me).



davidmurray said:


> From my perspective, ultimately what I want is a camera that I can use to capture the best quality images.
> 
> To my way of thinking that means good low light performance, good dynamic range, and sensor resolution that can take advantage of the Canon lenses I've got.
> 
> ...


----------



## Proscribo (Aug 9, 2015)

Bob Howland said:


> I'd be more impressed with 24 full frame images per second, even at 18MP, but I don't think Canon can do that with a mirror flopping around. It's time for Canon to show the world what a professional mirrorless camera should be.


Too bad a sports camera badly needs working and fast AF (ie. large AF sensors).


----------



## applecider (Aug 9, 2015)

With regard to naming the 6 D successor, or any other new dslr build it first then worry about the name. 

Really there are a ton of potential names 6D mii , plus, s, sr, etc. most who will buy one of the FF cameras will have some idea of what they are getting.


----------



## siegsAR (Aug 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Interesting. So the fact that the 6D has a better _sensor_ than the 7D doesn't automatically mean the 6D is a better *camera*? I wonder where else that concept might apply? :



Nowhere! It only applies to Canon.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 10, 2015)

dilbert said:


> They've marketed their FF cameras as being "higher up" than crop.
> 
> Really, the 6D is not superior to the 7D but it is FF so it needs to be "better" than 7.



Please provide some examples of Canon marketing materials where they are saying the 6D is "better" than the 7D.


----------



## davidmurray (Aug 10, 2015)

Bob Howland said:


> I'd be more impressed with 24 full frame images per second, even at 18MP, but I don't think Canon can do that with a mirror flopping around. It's time for Canon to show the world what a professional mirrorless camera should be.



Surely if you want a 24fps camera you'd go for a Motion Picture camera rather than for a stills camera.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Aug 10, 2015)

All i'am asking for is a superior image quality 24MP 30fps "1DX ML". A groundbreaking Fullframe mirrorless 1DX, imagequality state of the art, flashsync 1/8000s and state of the art AF, USB3 and highspeed Wifi options (let the 1dx operate like an ftp-server!). 4K? why not... ergonomics? canons ergonomics are great,don't change them, there is something about the size/weight/balance of a 1dx, that is really nice.
8)


----------



## sanj (Aug 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Really, the 6D is not superior to the 7D but it is FF so it needs to be "better" than 7.
> ...


----------



## romanr74 (Aug 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Really, the 6D is not superior to the 7D but it is FF so it needs to be "better" than 7.
> ...



I just jizzed in my pants...


----------



## melbournite (Aug 10, 2015)

unfocused said:


> If they bump the 5DIV sensor up above 24mp and sacrifice low-light performance, they won't be selling me another 5D. I simply have to have the high ISO performance. Fortunately, I suspect there are a lot of others in my position (photojournalists, wedding shooters, event shooters, etc.) so I don't seem them changing the winning formula.
> 
> A 7DII-like autofocus, an extra frame or two in frame rate, dual-pixel autofocus and call it a day. Nice add-ons would be touch screen; usable wi-fi; GPS, 4K.



I think you're idea of keeping both lines using the same sensor makes a lot of sense and 24mp is a nice size.

May I dare add to your 'nice add-ons' for the next 5D... an articulated screen? 

I don't think your requests are out of line, I'd be lining up for a pre-order.


----------



## romanr74 (Aug 10, 2015)

melbournite said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > If they bump the 5DIV sensor up above 24mp and sacrifice low-light performance, they won't be selling me another 5D. I simply have to have the high ISO performance. Fortunately, I suspect there are a lot of others in my position (photojournalists, wedding shooters, event shooters, etc.) so I don't seem them changing the winning formula.
> ...



*If they add an articulated screen I'm out *  (but that discussion was dealt with in an other trail)...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2015)

dilbert said:


> For the longest time, Canon's branding has been such that the smaller the number, the better the camera.
> 
> Which is better, 750D or 70D? 1000D or 750D? 5DIII or 1DX? 6D or 5DIII? 7DII or 70D?



Which is better, 100D or 700D?


----------



## Andyx01 (Aug 10, 2015)

So much focus on the 'sensor'.

Low noise PSU, Digic Data Rates, shutter design, AF system, and dozens of other features are going to affect what makes a 1 series body.

It is irrational to presume the same sensor in a lesser body is going to magically put it on par in terms of performance.

Wake me up when the sensor is back illuminated. Until then focus on the features.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > For the longest time, Canon's branding has been such that the smaller the number, the better the camera.
> ...



Which is harder to say out loud and not giggle 70D, or Kiss X?


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 14, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Isn't Kiss X a radio station?!

Just kidding. Of course the 1D X Mark II will have (at least 14fps), it does that already with the mirror locked up. 

I think we can expect far greater things from the 1D X Mark II than these poor rumours.


----------

